# The link's title explains the loss.



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

http://globalnews.ca/news/1385832/fallen-mounties-k9-partner-cries-next-to-casket-at-funeral/


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

so now his widow has a new baby coming and a son to raise without their Daddy--that's tough.
very handsome dog, though


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

It's certainly been tough to watch. Special thanks to all the men in blue (and red) everywhere. 
Worst part, as I understand it, was he was off duty at the time, but like all Mountie dog handlers, they are on call 24/7. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

